# apple / mystery snail



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

do apple / mystery snails have a certain sex or are they both like some other snails. If they are either male of female how do you tell the difference? ;-)


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Apple snails are either male or female. While there is a way to tell what you have, I have read and seen pictures of what is what, but I was not able to id mine. I have 18 of them and the only way I found out is when my blue snail layed an egg cluster and the ivory male had been mating with her. Otherwise I would still have no clue. But even now after knowing I cannot tell by just looking at them. Go to www.applesnail.net to see what you need to look for.


----------

